# Looking for help



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I just bought a new Hoyt and I'm in need of a good quality bow shop in the Fargo area.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

www.yellowpages.com


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Ya, thats funny. :-?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

outdoorsman


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I really like the outdoorsman as well. REALLY helped me with my shooting technique as well!! A great guy!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Wes at the Sportsmansware house is the $hizzle! I went in there on Friday to buy a bow and everything I needed for bow hunting because I am sick of getting turned down for my gun tag and Wes helped me out big time! I had NO idea as far as a good bow and what to buy, I didn't even know how to shoot one. If I were you I would go and see him because he is straight foward and honest and won't beat around the bush.

booster


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

:withstupid:

I second the Wes dude, he will help you and tell you like it is.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I'll check out both places.


----------

